# UPDATE- Foster Home found Temporary foster home needed for mama dog and 7 puppies



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awwww! The precious darlings! I hope they find another caretaker soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone in the Dallas Fort Worth area who could help?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww, they're adorable.

Sorry to hear their foster dad is in the hospital.
Hope you're able to find a foster home for mom and her little ones soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Foster home found!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

mylissyk said:


> Foster home found!


Good news..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear a foster home has been found, I'll update the title.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's really good news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

So glad that a foster home was found!!


----------

